# Got a bibron gecko the other day



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Gotta get a better hood for it but will do for now he's still a juvi will be adding a substrate in a month 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ziggy or left iggy in right 









Iggy









Ziggy









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice geckos! Looks like a sweet set up, too. I like geckos; they have such high opinions of themselves! Big attitudes in little bodies.


----------

